# Java Crashing



## UVAcavs47 (Nov 8, 2005)

ANY program that uses java on my computer crashes when I try to open it (that includes safari and firefox when a website needs java). I've tried software update and restarting, no luck. What can I do? Can I reinstall java?

Here are the console errors when I try to open a program that uses Java...

3/30/09 4:46:59 AM [0x0-0x204204].????[4965] Invalid memory access of location 01188008 eip=000aaf67 
3/30/09 4:47:02 AM com.apple.launchd[108] ([0x0-0x204204].????[4965]) Exited abnormally: Bus error 
3/30/09 4:47:02 AM com.apple.launchd[108] ([0x0-0x204204].????[4965]) Exited abnormally: Bus error 
3/30/09 4:48:14 AM [0x0-0x208208].????[4975] Invalid memory access of location 011806e4 eip=000aaf67 
3/30/09 4:48:14 AM [0x0-0x208208].????[4975] Invalid memory access of location 011806e4 eip=000aaf67 
3/30/09 4:48:16 AM com.apple.launchd[108] ([0x0-0x208208].????[4975]) Exited abnormally: Bus error

Here is some more error info...

Process: JavaApplicationStub [5044]
Path: /Applications/thinkorswim/thinkorswim.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
Identifier: ????
Version: ??? (desktop)
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [108]

Date/Time: 2009-03-30 05:07:07.773 -0400
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version: 6

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: 0x000000000000000a, 0x000000000118b1c9
Crashed Thread: 10

Application Specific Information:

Java information:
Version: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_16-133 mixed mode, sharing)
Virtual Machine version: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_16-133) for macosx-x86, built on Aug 27 2008 11:00:20 by root with gcc 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5465)
Exception type: Bus Error (0xa) at pc=0x000aaf67

Current thread (0x0100c9d0): JavaThread "UpdateManager-27415" [_thread_in_native, id=8790016]
Stack: [0xb0c0b000,0xb0c8b000)
Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j java.lang.ClassLoader.findBootstrapClass(Ljava/lang/StringLjava/lang/Class;+0
j java.lang.ClassLoader.findBootstrapClass0(Ljava/lang/StringLjava/lang/Class;+23
j java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Ljava/lang/String;Z)Ljava/lang/Class;+54
j java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Ljava/lang/String;Z)Ljava/lang/Class;+45
j sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Ljava/lang/String;Z)Ljava/lang/Class;+36
j java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Ljava/lang/String;Z)Ljava/lang/Class;+45
j java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Ljava/lang/StringLjava/lang/Class;+3
j javax.swing.UIDefaults.getUIClass(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/ClassLoaderLjava/lang/Class;+43
j javax.swing.UIDefaults.getUI(Ljavax/swing/JComponentLjavax/swing/plaf/ComponentUI;+32
j javax.swing.UIManager.getUI(Ljavax/swing/JComponentLjavax/swing/plaf/ComponentUI;+33
j javax.swing.JPanel.updateUI()V+2
j javax.swing.JPanel.<init>(Ljava/awt/LayoutManager;Z)V+24
j javax.swing.JPanel.<init>(Z)V+9
j javax.swing.JPanel.<init>()V+2
j com.devexperts.jnlp.LauncherFrame$UpdaterFrame.<init>(Lcom/devexperts/jnlp/LauncherFrameV+6
j com.devexperts.jnlp.LauncherFrame.<init>(Ljava/lang/String;Lcom/devexperts/jnlp/LauncherFrameListenerV+29
j com.devexperts.jnlp.UpdateManager.<init>(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;[Ljava/lang/StringV+21
j com.devexperts.jnlp.UpdateManager.main([Ljava/lang/StringV+219
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/ObjectLjava/lang/Object;+0
j sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/ObjectLjava/lang/Object;+87
j sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/ObjectLjava/lang/Object;+6
j java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/ObjectLjava/lang/Object;+111
j com.devexperts.jnlp.Launcher.run()V+337
j java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub
Java Threads: ( => current thread )
0x0100ff70 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=8736256]
0x0100fb80 JavaThread "AWT-AppKit" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=-1602193632]
0x0100ecc0 JavaThread "Thread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=8732672]
0x01001610 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=-1333784576]
=>0x0100c9d0 JavaThread "UpdateManager-27415" [_thread_in_native, id=8790016]
0x010091c0 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=8478720]
0x01008710 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=8475136]
0x010082d0 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=8471552]
0x010079e0 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=8458752]
0x01007760 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=8455168]
Other Threads:
0x01006eb0 VMThread [id=8451584]
0x0100a950 WatcherThread [id=8482304]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)
VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
def new generation total 2304K, used 1598K [0x09580000, 0x097f0000, 0x0bce0000)
eden space 2112K, 66% used [0x09580000, 0x096dfa98, 0x09790000)
from space 192K, 100% used [0x097c0000, 0x097f0000, 0x097f0000)
to space 192K, 0% used [0x09790000, 0x09790000, 0x097c0000)
tenured generation total 30272K, used 342K [0x0bce0000, 0x0da70000, 0x29580000)
the space 30272K, 1% used [0x0bce0000, 0x0bd35908, 0x0bd35a00, 0x0da70000)
compacting perm gen total 8192K, used 2012K [0x29580000, 0x29d80000, 0x2d580000)
the space 8192K, 24% used [0x29580000, 0x29777180, 0x29777200, 0x29d80000)
ro space 8192K, 63% used [0x2d580000, 0x2da97d70, 0x2da97e00, 0x2dd80000)
rw space 12288K, 43% used [0x2dd80000, 0x2e2afe28, 0x2e2b0000, 0x2e980000)

Virtual Machine arguments:
JVM args: -Xbootclasspath/a:/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaApplicationLauncher.framework/Resources/LauncherSupport.jar -Xmx512m -Xms32m -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -Dexe4j.moduleName=/Applications/thinkorswim/thinkorswim.app
Java command: <unknown>
launcher type: generic


----------

